# Cannot figure out configuration



## FlorinMarian (Jan 21, 2020)

IP: 188.212.101.64
IP Class: 188.212.100.1 - 188.212.103.254

Netmask used: 255.255.252.0
Default router: 188.212.100.1

Thank you!


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 21, 2020)

Configuration for...? An explanation of what you are attempting to configure would be helpful to those that attempt to help you. Can you explain what you trying to do?


----------



## FlorinMarian (Jan 21, 2020)

I try to get online and I get error: "sendto: No route to host".
Sorry for hurry.


----------



## msplsh (Jan 21, 2020)

Might not have done this with /etc/rc.conf


```
ifconfig_NETWORK_ADAPTER_HERE="inet 188.212.101.64 netmask 255.255.252.0"
defaultrouter="188.212.100.1"
```

Then
`service netif restart
service routing restart`

Although, if you need this help, you should perhaps not be connecting this machine directly to the internet.


----------



## FlorinMarian (Jan 21, 2020)

msplsh said:


> Might not have done this with /etc/rc.conf
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank you but it was there already.


----------



## msplsh (Jan 21, 2020)

Then perhaps you are not connected directly to the internet and should be using


```
ifconfig_NETWORK_ADAPTER_HERE="DHCP"
```


----------



## FlorinMarian (Jan 21, 2020)

msplsh said:


> Then perhaps you are not connected directly to the internet and should be using
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I should be directly connected to internet and also tried with DHCP.
Thank you for help!


----------



## msplsh (Jan 21, 2020)

Is there anything in /etc/resolv.conf?


----------



## FlorinMarian (Jan 21, 2020)

yes, it have problems with our private ns and with resolv.conf empty aswell.


----------



## msplsh (Jan 21, 2020)

put something in it, then?


```
nameserver 1.1.1.1
```


----------



## msplsh (Jan 21, 2020)

Ah wait, that's managed by resolvconf(8) now


----------



## FlorinMarian (Jan 22, 2020)

#up.


----------



## VladiBG (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello,
to be able to help you i need the result of those commands:
`ifconfig`
`netstat -rn4`
`netstat -ind4`
`cat /etc/rc.conf`


----------

